# Prevail N29 Built 1958



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I have been approached by a local fisherman who sailed for the Newry vessel, based in Newlyn; she was N-29 Prevail, RSS A11870, she was 20.43m in length, 48.84 grt, 238kW, built in 1958, a wooden vessel, built in the UK. She was at Newlyn in 1996. Broken up apparently around 2000. He is looking for further information on her than was contained in the MAAF pdf; Please can anyone help with anything - he is also hoping to find a picture somewhere. Where could he write to in Southern Ireland concerning this vessel?
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

treeve said:


> I have been approached by a local fisherman who sailed for the Newry vessel, based in Newlyn; she was N-29 Prevail, RSS A11870, she was 20.43m in length, 48.84 grt, 238kW, built in 1958, a wooden vessel, built in the UK. She was at Newlyn in 1996. Broken up apparently around 2000. He is looking for further information on her than was contained in the MAAF pdf; Please can anyone help with anything - he is also hoping to find a picture somewhere. Where could he write to in Southern Ireland concerning this vessel?
> Best Wishes, Raymond


Hello treeve,
Spent some time yesterday going through info. at Grimsby library.
Found a few "Prevail" listed, but not the one you are looking for!
Had a word with a colleague today and he came up with this:-
PREVAIL N29 Originally built as CRYSTAL RIVER BF129 by Macduff Boatbuilders.
48.84 ton
320HP Kelvin
70.3' l X 20.0'B X 8.1'D
Owner in 1998 was Michael Faulkner of Penzance 
My 1960 Olsen's gives CRYSTAL RIVER BF129 Call Sign MBHX Owner James Watts & others Gardenstown.

Best Regards
Dave


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Think this vessel was based in the Orkney Isles before going to N/Ireland


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Many Many Thanks for that Dave & Wully; Faulkner is the name that this man quoted more recently, that helps enormously, Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Built by Macduff Engineering as Crystal River BF129, then FR278; then Ambassador BF90; LH98; Prevail K44 and finally N29.
She didn't go private and was based at Tarbert was she or am I thinking about the Unity N25?


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank you Mike - I will pass that on


----------

